# Hilfe bei Programmierung eines Javaapplets für Zinsen



## cYprus (1. Jul 2007)

Hallo,

ich brauche dringend eure Hilfe.
Ich soll zu morgen ein programm mit appletviewer schreiben.
das programm soll 3 eingaben haben: 
laufzeit
prozent (zinsen)
startkapital

und soll dann ausspucken wie viel endkapital nach der bestimmten laufzeit mit dem prozentsatz entstanden sind

ich brauche eure hilfe da ich schon total verzweifelt bin...

bisher habe ich das hier (bestimmt 99% flasch):



```
import java.applet.*;
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;

public class zinsen extends Applet {


   boolean okay;
   TextField Eingabezeile1, Eingabezeile2, Eingabezeile3;
   Button Fertig;


         




   public void init() {
      okay = false;
      Eingabezeile1 = new TextField(10);   /*STARTKAPITAL (s)*/
      Eingabezeile2 = new TextField(10);   /*PROZENTSATZ  (p)*/
      Eingabezeile3 = new TextField(10);   /*LAUFZEIT     (n)*/
      Fertig = new Button("Okay");
      add(Eingabezeile1);
      add(Eingabezeile2);
      add(Eingabezeile3);
      add(Fertig);
      Fertig.addActionListener(new MyListener());
   }
   
   
   class MyListener implements ActionListener {
      public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {

      }
   }
}
```


----------



## Marco13 (1. Jul 2007)

Mach' dir noch ein Label oder ein TextField dazu, wo später die Ausgabe reinkommt. Dann schreib' eine Funktion

```
private float berechneEndergebnis(float laufzeit, float zinsen, float startkaopital)
{
    float endergebnis = ... // Die Formal habt ihr irgendwo irgendwann "gelernt"
    return endergebnis;
}
```

In der actionPerformed-Methode kannst du dann

```
float startkapital = Float.parseFloat(Eingabezeile1.getText());
float zinsen = ...
float laufzeit = ...
float endergebnis = berechneEndergebnis(laufzeit, zinsen, startkapital);
ergebnisAusgabeTextField.setText(String.valueOf(endergbnis));
```
machen. 

Und sag das nächste mal früher bescheid (nicht erst am letzen Tag) und sag genauer, wo das Problem liegt (nicht nur "bei der Programmierung eines Javaapplets")


----------



## Guest (1. Jul 2007)

wie errechne ich nochmal eine potenz also dieses mit math.... und was muss ich am anfang dafür nochma importen


----------



## Guest (1. Jul 2007)

also mit float und so hatten wir noch nich.. bisher is mein anfng jetz so (denke is besser als das oben):

```
import java.applet.*;
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;

public class zins extends Applet
{

   boolean okay;
   TextField Eingabezeile1, Eingabezeile2, Eingabezeile3;
   Button Fertig;
   String text1,text2,text3;
   
   public void init() 
   {
      okay = false;
      Eingabezeile1 = new TextField(10);
      Eingabezeile2 = new TextField(10);
      Eingabezeile3 = new TextField(10);
      Fertig = new Button("Okay");
      add(Eingabezeile1);                           // Startkapital (s)
      add(Eingabezeile2);                           // Prozentsatz  (p)
      add(Eingabezeile3);                           // Laufzeit     (l)
      add(Fertig);
      Fertig.addActionListener(new MyListener());
   }
   
   class MyListener implements ActionListener
   { 

      public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e)
      {
         Object obj = e.getSource();
         if (obj instanceof Button)
         {
            text1 = Eingabezeile1.getText();        // Startkapital (s)
            text2 = Eingabezeile2.getText();        // Prozentsatz  (p)
            text3 = Eingabezeile3.getText();        // Laufzeit     (l)
            okay = true;
            removeAll();
            repaint();
         }
      }   
   }
   
  public void paint(Graphics g)
  {
  int s=0;                                          // Startkapital (s)
  int p=0;                                          // Prozentsatz  (p)
  int l=0;                                          // Laufzeit     (l)
		if (okay)
    {
	   	try
      {
         s=Integer.parseInt(text1);
         p=Integer.parseInt(text2);
         l=Integer.parseInt(text3);
            
	        
      }
         catch(Exception e) {};

    }  
   
  }





}
```


----------



## Guest (1. Jul 2007)

WIE und WO bau ich jetzt die formel ein die das endkapital errechnet?! math  potenz


----------



## Marco13 (1. Jul 2007)

Was machst du denn ja jetzt mit "paint"?!?

Für eine Potenzberechnung muß man nichts importen

float potenz = (float)Math.pow(basis, exponent);

Und WIE und WO du die Funktion aufrufen kannst, hatte ich schon geschrieben....


----------

